# Spiral stairways in PA



## Rick18071 (Oct 27, 2017)

This is a question for inspectors in PA. 

The state amended the riser maximum height to 8 1/4 inches. Does this include the height for spiral stairways? The IRC maximum risers for spiral stairways is 9 1/2. Because if it does you may not get the headroom required. The PA UCC does not specify what stairway risers, it only says residential stairways and spiral stairways in in the stairways section of the IRC.


----------



## Msradell (Oct 27, 2017)

Only somebody from Pennsylvania will probably be able to give you a definitive answer on this, he may actually have to contact a state code official for clarity. That being said it seems like if they set the maximum riser height to 8 1/4" that would apply to all stair structures unless stated elsewhere.


----------

